# aggrometer..



## apu. (6. Dezember 2007)

ACHTUNG AN DIE WOWler!!! DAS IST EIN LOTRO THREAD! NICHT WEITERLESEN!!!

Gibt es in Lotro eine Funktion, die Aggro angezeigt zu kriegen (wie bei WoW KTM)?
Jemand meinte, es würd gehn, jemand anderes meinte, es würd nicht gehn.

Danke!


----------



## Döner-Bratwurst (6. Dezember 2007)

Meines wissen nach geht es nicht.
HDRO ist halt was anspruchsvoller und man muss seinen Char schon gut "kennen" und einschätzen können.
So können es halt nicht alle 0815 Zocker spielen die für alles nen Tool usw brauchen.


----------



## apu. (7. Dezember 2007)

darum gehts nicht, ich will halt wissen, wieviel aggro ich habe, wenn ungefähr 5 4level+ über mir in der grp sind und ich 3 mobs tanken muss :>

wat ne community, kommt sofort geflame vonwegen ich sein ein noob


----------



## Nandor-Elb (7. Dezember 2007)

1. die HdRO-Community ist im allgemeinen sehr freundlich und hilfsbereit und geflamet wird da eigentlich nie, die aussage von Döner-Bratwurst ist vielleicht etwas ungüstig formuliert, aber sie stimmt. in WoW können(wichtig:können=Konjunktiv) einem addons, tools, makros etc. ja fast die ganze "arbeit" abnehmen. in HdRO muss man alles noch selber machen.
2. niemand hat gesagt, du seist ein noob
3. soweit ich weiß gibt es sowas wie ein aggrometer in HdRO nicht. obwohl es schon viele sachen gibt, für die man in WoW ein addon braucht, gibt es diese spezielle sache nicht


----------



## Döner-Bratwurst (8. Dezember 2007)

Muss zugeben das ich meine formulierung ungünstig war und falls du dich beleidigst fühlst tut es mir leid. 
Es war nicht meine Absicht dich einen "noob" zu nennen ob direkt oder indirekt. Ich mag diesen Ausdruck eh nicht da in meinen Augen jeder Spieler ein "noob" ist, da niemand alles wissen kann und somit noch in manchen Dingen ein "noob" ist.

Aber mal Back 2 topic Nandor hat recht 
(auch wenn ich ihm bei seiner Aussage ob es was in HdRO gibt was es in WoW nicht gab nicht zustimmen kann weil ich nie WoW gezockt hab. Und jetzt kannst du auch gerne schreiben das ich doch eigtl. nichts über die Add-ons aussagen kann aber darauf habe ich schon eine Antwort die ich aus faulheit jetzt nicht aufschreibe)

Wie du als Wächter herausfindest ob du noch genug aggro hast ist eigentlich sehr simpel. Greift er dich an haste sie wenn nich dann greift er nen anderen an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Sry nochmals wenn du dich beleidigt gefühlt hast war nicht meine Absicht.

Hoffe du hast jetzt kein falsches Bild von den HdRO'lern


----------



## Kibultui (9. Dezember 2007)

Döner-Bratwurst schrieb:


> Muss zugeben das ich meine formulierung ungünstig war und falls du dich beleidigst fühlst tut es mir leid.
> Es war nicht meine Absicht dich einen "noob" zu nennen ob direkt oder indirekt. Ich mag diesen Ausdruck eh nicht da in meinen Augen jeder Spieler ein "noob" ist, da niemand alles wissen kann und somit noch in manchen Dingen ein "noob" ist.
> 
> Aber mal Back 2 topic Nandor hat recht
> ...



Jo,ungünstig formuliert war es,aber das es in HdRO kein Aggrometer gibt ist jawohl nicht schlimm.Ich meine,wenn der Barde oder ein Jäger ,oder sonst irgendwer angegriffen wird ,der nicht angegriffen werden sollte,dann sagt er das halt.Du versuchst dann den Gegner auf dich zu lenken und der Andere (es sei denn er is ein Barde,dann wirds was schwieriger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )hört dann kurzzeitig auf anzugreifen.

Und zur Community: HdRO HAT MIT ABSTAND DIE BESTE COMMUNITY DIE ES JE GAB UND JE GEBEN WIRD!!!
....So das musste mal raus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also immer schön am Ball bleiben,
                            euer Ara^^


----------



## Döner-Bratwurst (9. Dezember 2007)

Ich weiss das ist jetzt absolut off topic aber woher habt ihr diese Banner mit eurem Namen usw?


----------



## Nandor-Elb (9. Dezember 2007)

Wenn du die Banner in der Signatur meinst: Du kannst dir auf www.lotro-sigs.de so eins machen. Dann bekommst du einen Code, den du in deine Forumsignatur einfügen kannst.


----------

